# First Ever Babies Born at Assisi Acres!



## ASSISIACRES (Jan 15, 2015)

We are so excited to share our news that the very first babies born at Assisi Acres arrived this afternoon. We have 2 very beautiful doelings and momma and babies are all doing fine. This was "Bleat's" first kidding and our first as well so you can only imagine how exhausted we all are after 2 weeks of living "in the barn" thinking that she was going into labor. Thank you all so much for the wisdom and experience shared here...this forum was a god send to us Now we feel like we will be better equipped to "know the signs", when our next first time momma, Chloe, delivers her bundle(s) of joy in the next few weeks. Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

We had our first kidding last March so I totally understand! They are so stinking cute! Now, hopefully you can get some sleep!


----------



## ASSISIACRES (Jan 15, 2015)

I sure hope we can but I have a feeling we will be watching the monitor all night and running out to check on them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Too cute, congrats!!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

The worrying never ends! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You've made it through the toughest part...thankfully momma does most of the work from here out. 
Congratulations! Beautiful colors!
You'll be old hands at this in no time (but every year it's just as exciting!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## ASSISIACRES (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone...we are very relieved and very happy to see that Bleat Bleat is such a good mom! We didn't plan on raising goats but we took in Bleat Bleat and Tucker as orphan babies and 5 more orphans/rejected babies followed from varies farms around us  All of our goats were bottle fed so we worried about them being "natural" moms... We should have trusted nature because she is doing awesome.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is how it works! You get one or two and suddenly, the "goat bug" bites and you end up being goat parents. Yep, goats are like potato chips, you can't have just one... :wink:
Congratulations on cute kids!


----------



## ASSISIACRES (Jan 15, 2015)

The goat bug has definitely bitten us  We have another doe getting ready for her first freshening as well...made the newbie mistake of letting our 11 month old (well 6 months when the deed took place), Nigerian Dwarf buck run with the rest of the herd and whoops, now we have babies ! We had our other two Boer boys wethered, but honestly didn't really think the little guy could reach our big does...surprise surprise  Lesson learned !


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

They are so cute! And I love the name Bleat Bleat! Hahah...too cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are so very cute! A big congrats on your beautiful girls and wishing you luck on your next kidding! Our second kidding season is coming up in March/April and I can't wait!!


----------

